# Yearly picture competion



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

lately I have been having trouble logging in... but again it is time for the yearly competion.

who is up for grabbing the cameras and entering this year!!!


All up to the moderators of course!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Jiggs,

Are you sure you are up to it? you were quite busy as I remember.

I think it is a wonderful idea, but lets wait to see what everyone else thinks.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Contest?

Contest?

CONTEST!!!!!


DID JIGGS SAY SOMETHING ABOUT A CONTEST!!!!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Victor, I think Jiggs mentioned something about it - just in passing, you understand - and as one could get a hint of an impression you could be vaguely interested,,,

....seems like we better go for it

John


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

Hey guys. so how exactly does thing contest work?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Oh.....Let's do it..........


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

I agree, let's do it. Then I get to say Awww! over everyones birdies .


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Pixy said:


> Hey guys. so how exactly does thing contest work?


We submit pics of our birds, one bird/person. Then everybody gets to vote and who gets the most votes is the winner.


Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I was just thinking about the photo contest the other day .. Let's go for it! Jiggs, are you offering to handle all the logistics again? 

Terry


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

this sounds pretty cool. i vote. YES!


----------



## pigeonsrock (Dec 10, 2006)

I agree, this sounds like a neat idea!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

YES!!

And, to all racing homer fans, Mr. Squeaks will not be entering this year due to wonderful win last year!

The field is wide OPEN! Go for it, Warren!


----------



## orfanbird (Mar 8, 2007)

well then....time to fluff her hair and put some lipstick on.


----------



## orfanbird (Mar 8, 2007)

orfan's first bath


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Oh my gosh! This is going to be a tuff contest. Orfan is adorable.


----------



## orfanbird (Mar 8, 2007)

feather, s/he does all the work for me, eh? hehe, I never would have known how to set up the bird bath were it not for this forum, ya'll are just great.

My guess is that all the other pidgies are having a <beauty rest> before the pageant.  I can hardly wait to see...they are all beautiful.


----------



## X3MTM (Apr 18, 2006)

Just Tell Me Where To Sign Up.....or Let Me Know When


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Jiggs, I'm ready.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

For some reason, I am getting a definite IMPRESSION that THIS year's competition, in some areas, is gonna be mighty stiff!!   

AM SURE GONNA ENJOY!!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

For new comers to the forum, can you post last year's winning photo?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Charis, the competition covers about 3 categories - pets, racers, ferals. Most of the pictures are no longer posted because most people, like myself, post so many we have to delete earlier pictures to make way for the new ones.

You can search "picture contest" and come up with most of the threads on the one done in 2005 and the one done in 2006.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Thank you. I will look.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

*A picture CONTEST!!!

I've talked to Beautiful, about his camera phobia. He thinks, I might be able to click a few. We're totally game (for it)  !

-hilly*


----------



## X3MTM (Apr 18, 2006)

so r u gonna let us know when it starts or do we have to go somewhere and find out?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I would like to make a suggestion. If it's to much trouble just say so...after all, this ain't a good paying job you're taking on Jiggs........LOL
Along with the catagories of Racer, Show and Pet, would it be possible to add Baby? I would say that the baby must still be in the nest or not weaned to qualify. There really is no comparison of a baby and an adult bird. Adults are PRETTY.........babies are ADORABLE.........and to make it simple, the breed shouldn't really matter either.......just so long as it's a Baby......say less than 30 days old. 
What cha think????


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Jiggs,

I'm sure Jax wouldn't mind posing for another competition photo. She has just come off her eggs so won't be in my bathroom sink this year thankfully  !!

I think Renee's suggestion of a 'baby' category is an excellent one and one that will be so hard to judge with ALL pidgie babies being so adorable ! 

Lindi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Here are the rules and categories from last year ..*

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=14955

I like Renee's idea of a Baby category also .. if this happens, there will some FIERCE competition there with all the darling babies that are showing up  

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Uh.......could we have the baby pictures without there being a time limit? Many of us don't have babies now but have had some mighty cute ones. Maybe it could be babies from the past year?


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Terry,
thanks for posting the link to the rules.

Beautiful, is going have to let me get a awsome picture. I HAVE to talk this over with him again....stupid camera shyness/phobia..
He's so beautiful, he has no reason to be shy .

OK, so when is the contest going to start?

Also, when entering in a picture do you use the ''attach picture'' at the bottom of the thread, when posting a new thread or just use the normal posting link? I hope that is a little bit understandable .

Also, agree that a baby picture catagory should be added. 
-hilly


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Uh.......could we have the baby pictures without there being a time limit? Many of us don't have babies now but have had some mighty cute ones. Maybe it could be babies from the past year?


I don't see a reason for a time limit.........we show pictures of show birds, pets AND homers that are from 1 year old to ???? years old. We can only submit one picture per catagory anyway, so I would think "just a picture of a baby" that you think is cute, whether it be last weeks pic or last years pic....it wouldn't be fair to limit it to "now" babies.......you are right, most don't have babies right now. 
Don't matter to me.......whatever the rules are......we'll live with I guess........LOL


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Uh.......could we have the baby pictures without there being a time limit? Many of us don't have babies now but have had some mighty cute ones. Maybe it could be babies from the past year?


I agree that a baby category is a good addition to the competition. I feel that current age of the bird is not important as long as they are babies in the picture. And I volunteer to spend extra time scrutinizing those baby pictures.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

What ever happened with this? Anybody know??


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Kinda waiting to hear back from Jiggs as to whether he will run the contest again this year.

Terry


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Orfan that is a beautiful picture of a beautiful bird!

Cynthia


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*who won?*

where did they go? contest?? did I miss it? 

oh I see waiting for it... ok 

Andi


----------



## Litewings (Mar 17, 2007)

Photo contest...........Can I play, can I play....?

Litewings


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hey...Jiggs....How are you?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Would Anyone Care To Volunteer?*

Since we haven't heard from Jiggs in quite awhile, I think it's time for someone else to take on running the picture contest for this year. Anybody care to volunteer?

We also need to finalize the categories and make sure everyone is clear on the rules.

Terry


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

I want to compete again this year so I hope someone will do this.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I have a volunteer and am just waiting to hear back on a couple of things we need to have in place. I think we're just about ready to go here folks, so be getting your pictures lined up.

We will need to discuss a bit about the categories and go over the rules again, but then I think we'll be good to go.

I'm certainly looking forward to it! I love seeing everyone's wonderful pigeon and dove pictures.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Ok, folks! Our picture competition "manager" for 2007 will be AZfiddler_1996! Thank you AZfiddler_1996!

Give me a little bit to gather up the rules and the categories as well as the suggestions for changes for this year, and I'll get back to you later today or this evening.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Here's a couple of threads to review from last year's competition:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=14657

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=14955


Terry


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

So should we start tomorrow? 

Alice


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

AZfiddler_1996 said:


> So should we start tomorrow?
> 
> Alice


Nope .. Monday, May 7 .. I'm writing up this HUGE thing as the proposed rules and procedures and want the members to have a bit of time to read and think about. It has gotten a little confusing the last times, and I'm hoping we can make the competition a bit easier for everyone to deal with this time around. I've got a good start on it but probably won't get it posted for discussion until late tonight or more likely tomorrow. 

Are you all set in Photo Bucket? I'll bet you are  

Thanks so much for doing the competition this year!

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Proposed Rules & Procedures For 2007 Picture Competition*

Keep in mind, these are PROPOSED rules and procedures that can be discussed until Saturday morning, May 5, 2007. On the following day, the final rules and procedures will be published and clarified as needed. Some of these proposed rules and procedures are different than in the previous competitions, so please read them carefully, and feel free to comment on them. These aren't carved in granite.

The picture competition will run for a total of 4 weeks starting Monday, May 7, 2007 with a 5th week for determining the overall winners and grand champions. AZfiddler will be the competition manager for 2007.

There will be 6 categories as follows:

Babies (30 days or less in age when the picture was taken)

Ferals

Pets

Racers

Show Breeds

Both doves and pigeons are allowed in the above noted categories.

Pictures must be of your own bird or birds or birds that you rescued and/or rehabbed.

A sixth category for pictures other than doves and pigeons will also be available. Each member may enter a maximum of one picture in the Other category during the competition. Pictures of pets, people, wildlife, scenery, etc. are allowed in the Other category. Any entered pictures in the Other category must be ones that you or someone in your family have taken .. no going and finding images on the internet and entering someone else's picture.

Each member may enter a maximum of 1 bird in each of the bird categories over the duration of the competition. Thus the maximum number of photos that any member could enter would be 5 (one in each category). Example: a member could enter 1 bird in each of the five categories in the first week of the competition and would not be able to enter any further pictures in subsequent weeks. Example: a member could enter a picture in the Babies category and a picture in the Feral category during week 1. This same member could then enter one picture each in the Show and Racing categories in week 2. This same member could enter their fifth and final picture in week 3 or in week 4 in Pets which would be the only remaining category allowed. Members having only a single bird can enter that bird in any one of the categories that apply. Members must decide on their own if or how to "time" their entries for maximum effect.

AZfiddler will create new threads in the General Forum as follows:

2007 Week 1 - Babies
2007 Week 1 - Ferals
2007 Week 1 - Pets
2007 Week 1 - Racers
2007 Week 1 - Show Birds
2007 Week 1 - Other

A moderator will make these threads "stickies" so they will be easy to find at the top of the forum list of threads. Members will submit their pictures in the appropriate thread and will supply a name for their entry such as Shi - Mr. Squeaks, Terry - Traveler, Cindy - Mikko and so forth. The entry name will be used in the poll to identify the picture and also in the Photo Bucket album which AZfiddler will create. AZfiddler will upload the submitted pictures to Photo Bucket and will post a link to the Photo Bucket album in each thread. A maximum of 10 entries per category per week will be allowed. At such time as 10 entries have been received or on Saturday morning if fewer than 10 entries have been received, AZfiddler will create a poll in the thread to allow members to vote for the best picture. The poll will allow each member to vote only one time but will allow voting for more than one picture. The polls will be private. The poll will be closed Monday morning, the winner announced, and the next week of the competition will commence.

The top two pictures from each dove/pigeon category in the first 4 weeks of the competition will advance to the 5th and final week. In the 5th week, AZfiddler will create a Photo Bucket album for the finalists and a poll that will again be private and will again allow each member to vote one time but for multiple entries if desired. The winner in the 5th week will be the dove/pigeon Grand Champion. The Other category will be handled in the same manner resulting in a Grand Champion for non-pigeon/dove pictures.

Let's "talk" about it and have things finalized as soon as possible so AZfiddler can be getting ready to start on Monday.

Thanks!

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hello Folks, 

I'm not sure what happened with Jiggs doing the photo contest this year, especially after he himself volunteered his services. He had mentioned connection problems the last time he posted so I guess it could be technical reasons why he hasn't followed through.

Anyhow, I'm glad to hear that the photo contest will endure a 3rd season...I wish you *all* the best & good luck in this years contest.  

Perhaps next year we could graduate onto a video contest....videos are the big thing these days, ya know!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, the rules look good to me as you layed them out.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TAWhatley said:


> *Members having only a single bird can enter that bird in any one of the categories that apply.* Members must decide on their own if or how to "time" their entries for maximum effect.
> 
> Terry


Ok so.......if someone has only one bird, then they can only enter it ONE time during the whole competition? For instance, Shi couldn't enter Mr. Squeaks in the Racer catagory one week and in the Pet catagory the next week. If that's the case, then my next question would be, can the same bird be entered in two different catagories? For instance, (we know that Scooter's gonna be in on this.  ), so I couldn't enter Scooter's baby pic in the Baby Catagory one week and in the Pet catagory the next week. 
Maybe I need to go back and read the rules again.......LOL
OK.......read them again.......says that you can entere ONE bird each week in a different catagory, but says nothing about whether it can be the same bird or not.
Are yall confused yet??? LOL


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, that's why the rules are PROPOSED and open to discussion. You interpreted what I was thinking correctly, Renee .. one bird per category over the duration of the competition as long as the bird fits the category. I hadn't considered the question of a member using the same bird in more than one category, so that's up for discussion. What does everyone think?

We've got a day or so to discuss items like this and decide.

Terry


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Not that I have any photos to enter but as an interested and confused  bystander . . . .

What if you want to enter a photo with more than one bird (like the 3 pidgies in a basket, or the gossippy fancy babies?)? 

and can the same photo be entered in more than one catagory?

IMO, if a bird(s) meets the qualifications in multiple catagories, then I think it should be able to compete in the different catagories. 

I'm looking forward to viewing all the great photos


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

*Oh I have a question!*

OK, I think I understand the rules. My questions is can you enter a picture on anyday of the week or only on the first day of that week?? Am I making any sense?

Let's see- If I decide to finally enter Beautiful's picture in on Wednesday would that be allowed or would I have to hold off till the following week?

I'm also kinda surprised that there is no bath catagory..... 
You know for pigeon bath pictures. 

-hilly


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TAWhatley said:


> Well, that's why the rules are PROPOSED and open to discussion. You interpreted what I was thinking correctly, Renee .. one bird per category over the duration of the competition as long as the bird fits the category. I hadn't considered the question of a member using the same bird in more than one category, so that's up for discussion. What does everyone think?
> 
> We've got a day or so to discuss items like this and decide.
> 
> Terry


Well, I think to make it simple..........if that's possible..... is ONE picture per catagory, each week, period..........If someone enters a baby picture in the baby catagory one week and a picture of that same *adult* bird as a pet OR racer OR show bird..........so be it. It fits the catagory and unless you two ladies want to have to "police" the pictures to make sure no one posts the same bird twice........well, just seems it would be simpler to me. I also think, and maybe this is a given anyway, that BABY pictures should only be in the BABY catagory. We went through that last year as I recall. Picture of Babies as Pets listed in the Pet catagory. Lets face it.......the adult birds just can't compete with the babies. They are just too darn cute. So in other words.........all catagories would be adult birds EXCEPT for the Baby catagory of course.


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Just bumping the rules up. The contest starts tomorrow... get those pictures ready!

Licha


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

AZfiddler_1996 said:


> Just bumping the rules up. The contest starts tomorrow... get those pictures ready!
> 
> Licha


Do we have all the rules in place??


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lovebirds said:


> Do we have all the rules in place??


No ..  I'm working on updating them now.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

flitsnowzoom said:


> What if you want to enter a photo with more than one bird (like the 3 pidgies in a basket, or the gossippy fancy babies?)?
> 
> and can the same photo be entered in more than one catagory?


Yes, pictures that have multiple birds or other subjects in them are perfectly fine.

As to entering the same photo in more than one category, it does appear that this is something the members want to be able to do .. that or enter a different picture of the same bird in another category.

More on this in a bit.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hillybean said:


> OK, I think I understand the rules. My questions is can you enter a picture on anyday of the week or only on the first day of that week?? Am I making any sense?
> -hilly


Pictures can be entered Monday through Friday each week of the competition as long as the member hasn't already filled their quota for entries.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Ok .. how about this to simplify things and perhaps make the competition a bit more fair to members who have only one or a few birds:

Each member can enter a maximum of 6 pictures for the duration of the competition .. that is a maximum of 5 entries in the pigeon/dove categories and 1 entry in the Other category. Only baby pictures will be allowed in the baby category, but we will allow that same bird to be entered in other applicable categories as a teenaged or adult bird. If we allow members to enter one picture per category per week, we will fill up the 10 entry maximum very quickly resulting in some members having to wait and wait to get their pictures in and also resulting in making the record keeping more complicated as well as the voting.

Example: Mr. Squeaks could be entered in the baby category assuming Shi has a picture of him taken at 30 days of age or less. He could also be entered in the Pet category as well as the Racing category. Whether Shi would choose to enter two different pictures in the Pet and Racing categories or the same one in both categories would be up to her.

How does this sound to everyone and to you AZfiddler? 

AZfiddler, you can go ahead and create the threads for the first week's entries so they are ready to go tomorrow. Please members, wait until it is tomorrow in your time zone before posting entries.

Do we want to try to put in a pigeon/dove video category and/or other video category for this year?

Terry


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

They sound fine to me, Terry. 

Alice


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

AZfiddler_1996 said:


> They sound fine to me, Terry.
> 
> Alice


Ok, Alice .. let's go for it. I see you are creating the threads for tomorrow. Thank you! I'll help however I can if needed.

Terry


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks, Terry. 

Licha


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

OK, the first week threads are up and "stuck" at the top of the General Forum. Let's get started as soon as it is May 7 in your time zone  

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*We're Going Live With The Amended Rules As Posted Today*

_Ok .. how about this to simplify things and perhaps make the competition a bit more fair to members who have only one or a few birds:

Each member can enter a maximum of 6 pictures for the duration of the competition .. that is a maximum of 5 entries in the pigeon/dove categories and 1 entry in the Other category. Only baby pictures will be allowed in the baby category, but we will allow that same bird to be entered in other applicable categories as a teenaged or adult bird. If we allow members to enter one picture per category per week, we will fill up the 10 entry maximum very quickly resulting in some members having to wait and wait to get their pictures in and also resulting in making the record keeping more complicated as well as the voting.

Example: Mr. Squeaks could be entered in the baby category assuming Shi has a picture of him taken at 30 days of age or less. He could also be entered in the Pet category as well as the Racing category. Whether Shi would choose to enter two different pictures in the Pet and Racing categories or the same one in both categories would be up to her.

How does this sound to everyone and to you AZfiddler? 

AZfiddler, you can go ahead and create the threads for the first week's entries so they are ready to go tomorrow. Please members, wait until it is tomorrow in your time zone before posting entries.

Do we want to try to put in a pigeon/dove video category and/or other video category for this year?_

Since nobody had a chance to respond about videos, there will be none in this picture competition. Perhaps we can have another competition for videos only if there is enough interest and then combine the two next year.

Terry


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

should we have a couples category?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Flying_Pidgy said:


> should we have a couples category?


You can enter a couples picture in any category that is appropriate for the type of birds.

Terry


----------



## pidgers'2006 (Jul 24, 2006)

Flying_Pidgy said:


> should we have a couples category?


i agree there should be a couples thread!! many would definately enter!!!


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Ooo What a mint idea!
I'm going to get my camera out and take some photos!


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

Me too. Looks like I have some work to do to beat the satinettes. 
With only four entries left be prepared for some incredible images.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

HA!

It is going to be really hard for anyone to beat the satinettes! We can only keep trying, of course.


----------

